# Subacute Status



## dcarr (Oct 19, 2010)

Pathology report reads: subacute cholecystitis with cholelithasis. Since subacute means something inbetween acute and chronic, what is the correct diagnosis code in this situation?


----------



## dcarr (Oct 22, 2010)

I guess nobody had an answer. I will keep trying to research.


----------



## RCBBuell (Oct 22, 2010)

What about the 574.1-?


----------

